# Rod and reel set up?



## DETAILER (Oct 19, 2007)

What is a good set up for pomp fishing that wont hurt my pocket too much?thanks


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

stradic 2500 and calcutta inshore rod 7' medium action


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

heres a calcutta rod for sale on the forum 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic35630-48-1.aspx


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JOHNJOHN205 (12/23/2007)*stradic 2500 and calcutta inshore rod 7' medium action


that'll hurt the pocket a bit.... i have the same setup.... after tax it's about $225... ooh, that includes my discount too.

but it's worth every penny:bowdown


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

If he's fishing from the surf he may need a little longer than 7'

How much are you looking to spend, how often will you be going? If you want to keep it cheap I bought a penn silverado (biggest they make) and a 9' rod for 60 bucks........no not the best reel ever but I've landed some bulls and some shark on it.........holds alot of line and wont break the bank.......oh and i've had mine for over a year.......i think that's worth 60 bucks......just my 2cents


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

you can get a penn ss with a 9' ugly stick for ~180$


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *konz (12/24/2007)*If he's fishing from the surf he may need a little longer than 7'


good call, i didn't notice this was the surf fishing forum, i figured he wanted a rod to sight-fish with... 

i use any rod in the 8-10' range... and whatever reel you have

pompano don't look up at the tackle you have before they eat your bait...


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

bait rod- (sandfleas,shrimp)- penn 5500ss or 550ssg with 12 pound test on a 8-10 foot rod 1-2 ounce

sightfishing with jigs- penn affinity 2000 for 8 pound braid or 430ssg for6 pound mono with a medium lite 7-7'6 rod

:usaflag


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll give my vote to an uglystick in the 9 to 11 ft range. They're moderately priced and very durable. Pair it with a 6500ss or similar Penn slammer reel and you've got a reel that can handle bull reds and small sharks in addition to the pomps you're chasing. Also, I've got a 10' powerstick from offshore angler that I've had for more than decade. I've caught sharks over 300lbs, tons of bull reds, and I can also use it to pomp fish when casting 3 or 4 oz weights. Whatever you choose good luck and tight lines.

-Jason


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Ron has a 10 ft CUI at the Rod N Reel Depot.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

stradic 2500 and a calcutta rod would hurt his pocket 

or atleast it hurt mine when i boughtit


----------

